# name a favorite composer in these 4



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dukas, Chabrier, Debussy, Ravel?

Im discovering the french school of classical composer, i really like Dukas and Chabrier among them, Debussy i can pronounced myself i did not heard enought work, just like Ravel(beside le bolero).

You can see the french inspired the big name of russian composer Stravinsky among them probably mussorgsky.Anyone made the same observation of french-russian connection.

Anyone whant to had something about what i just said agree or not?
And lady and gentelmen that is all for now :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Debussy. Among the four, he was the most creative and visionary. His work continues to inspire.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think Debussy's "Three Nocturnes, for female chorus & orchestra, L. 91" plant him firmly as my favorite among the list above. 

If we are discussing 20th century French music, I would like to mention Charles Koechlin, one of the most hidden of Debussy's contemporaries and certainly with his own unique exotic flavor.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

My vote has to go to Ravel, on the strength of his two piano concerti. I find Debussy a wonderful composer, but for some reason I've grown a bit tired of some of his works, though I agree with Weston that his Nocturnes are truly exceptional. Chabrier and Dukas have both written some great piano music, though I'm less enthusiastic about Dukas's orchestral works, and don't know any of Chabrier's. Unfortunately, I'm not at all familiar with Koechlin, with the exception of his Bandar-Log, which I never grew to care much for. If you're exploring French music, I'd also recommend considering Chausson, Franck, Fauré, and d'Indy--especially their chamber works.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Debussy. Among the four, he was the most creative and visionary. His work continues to inspire.


Agreed!! In 1889 Debussy wrote:



> Music begins where words are powerless to express. Music is made for the inexpressible, and I should like it to seem to rise from the darkness and indeed sometimes to return to it.


For all of Debussy's revolutionary brilliance, Ravel was such a brilliant craftsman, the jewel-maker. If you enjoy Debussy and Ravel, try this gem of a record:

Montreal Chamber Players, _Autour de la harpe_ (ATMA Classique, 2006) -- It includes the best performance that I've ever heard of Debussy's late masterpiece _Sonate pour flûte, alto et harpe_ (1915) and Ravel's _Introduction and Allegro, pour harpe, accompaniment de quatuor à cordes, flûte et clarinette_ (1905). It also has works by three other French composers, contemporaries of Debussy and Ravel, and in this case their works are excellent rivals: *Albert Roussel* (1869-1937), his _Sérénade pour flûte, violin, alto, violincelle et harpe, op. 30 (1925)_; and *Joseph-Guy Ropartz* (1864-1955), his _Prélude, Marine, et Chanson pour flûte, violin, violoncelle et harpe (1928)_. This is one of my "desert island" discs. Check it out:










One of other French composer whose work also appears on the same disc is *Charles Koechlin* (1867-1950), a quiet contemplative composer. I spent last fall immersed in his solo piano works, a 3-CD series performed by Michael Korstick:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of any of these composers (well, I only know one piece of Dukas, guess which one, and none of Chabrier), unfortunately. Therefore, from Ravel or Debussy, I think I would have to choose Ravel. There's something about Debussy's style that kind of annoys me. Ravel too, but not as much.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I also know only one piece of Dukas, "guess which one," and I had never even heard of Chabrier until now. I have 3 albums of Ravel, just to get to know some more French impressionist composers, but I still think he sounds a bit light: music for the carnival and the cancan  It's pleasant enough. Debussy is the choice for me, as he managed to go beyond writing light entertainment music to writing interesting concert pieces.

I'll have to give Alypius' ideas some ear time.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Debussy. The Preludes, the Etudes, La Mer, Pelleas et Mellisande, Jeux, and the late sonatas are the works of a consummate master.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> I also know only one piece of Dukas, "guess which one," and I had never even heard of Chabrier until now. I have 3 albums of Ravel, just to get to know some more French impressionist composers, but I still think he sounds a bit light: music for the carnival and the cancan  It's pleasant enough. Debussy is the choice for me, as he managed to go beyond writing light entertainment music to writing interesting concert pieces.
> 
> I'll have to give Alypius' ideas some ear time.


Several have mentioned that they know of just one piece of Dukas. Well, there's another one and it is a massive and quite beautiful work for solo piano, the _Piano Sonata in E Flat major_. The best performance of it that I know is:

Marc-André Hamelin, _Dukas: Piano Sonata / Decaux: Clair de lune_ (Hyperion, 2006):










Review here:



> Dukas' massive Piano Sonata, often called the French _Hammerklavier_ after Beethoven's equally daunting masterpiece, is one of the pinnacles of the piano repertory. Unfortunately, we've long waited for a major international virtuoso to provide a fully satisfying recording. At last, here it is. Marc-Andre Hamelin succeeds because he has the technique and the firm structural grasp of a work that often seems diffuse in competing versions. He makes Dukas' long journey from the troubled anxiety of the first movement to the triumph of the last movement a thrilling experience. His solemn, gentle second movement contrasts well with the lively third movement, full of virtuosic glitter interrupted by a middle section that's like a bad dream. The wealth of ideas and experiences in the music are brought to life in Hamelin's knowingly expert interpretation. The substantial filler is a true rarity, the only published works of Abel Decaux, a prominent organist and teacher in both France and the U.S. They anticipate later innovations of modernists like Debussy and Schoenberg. Hamelin is an expert guide to Decaux's music, as he is to Dukas' masterpiece. --Dan Davis (Amazon.com)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ravel, just ahead of Debussy. I would pick many other French composers ahead of the other two.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Of the four, Debussy, he was the most interesting and versatile followed slightly behind by Ravel. In general, I confess to liking most French music I have heard!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm voting Debussy for many of the reasons given above. Plus he had a neat beard.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I like all of them but Ravel is my favourite, I can second Alypius his recommendation of the Dukas sonata, his symphony is also quite good.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd have to go with Ravel for his adherence to classical forms and his mastery of orchestration. Most all of his works are perfection.

Along with others' recommendations for French composers, I add Ibert and Milhaud.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> . . . I had never even heard of Chabrier until now. . . .


A good place to start with Chabrier is his Trois valses romantiques, for two pianos. It's really a cheerful little work. It was my introduction to Chabrier (and still one of the very few of his works I'm familiar with). I heard this on an old recording by Klien and Kyriakou on the Turnabout label.

I also add my vote for Dukas's Piano Sonata (which I believe is in E-flat minor, rather than major. Lots of flats. A brooding, dark key.) I have not heard this by Hamelin. My recording is by Fingerhut, and I think she makes a good job of it.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Bruce said:


> ... I also add my vote for Dukas's Piano Sonata (which I believe is in E-flat minor, rather than major. Lots of flats. A brooding, dark key.) I have not heard this by Hamelin. My recording is by Fingerhut, and I think she makes a good job of it.


Bruce, Thanks for the correction. You're right. It's E-flat minor.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of those four, Ravel. None are among my favorites. I feel like I was backed into a corner.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Debussy towers over the others by miles, in both innovation, true genius, and 'musical profundity.'

Ravel is the most popular, I'm sure -- but as Aaron Copland said, if the greatest music had as its only criterion, 'pretty - beautiful,' then Ravel might be rated the greatest composer of all time... but he isn't.

Debussy is generally held up alongside the other greatest of composers in music history, the three others are not


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Dukas, Chabrier, Debussy, Ravel?
> 
> ...:


Debussy. Then Ravel. The other two won't come close.


----------

